# What is ASIC quality and how does it affect overclocking?



## qubit (Aug 10, 2015)

This video clears up all those misconceptions and confusion about ASIC quality.











This is the ASIC quality of one of my GTX 780 Ti cards:







Get GPU-Z here: www.techpowerup.com/gpuz


----------



## Toothless (Aug 10, 2015)

Posted this video in the ASIC thread already, but probably is a good idea to make a new thread so others can see.


----------



## the54thvoid (Aug 10, 2015)

Okay - 

6:29 - listen to what he says and relate it to the Kingpin card and what Vince (Kingpin) stated.

A higher ASIC is more efficient and will achieve the same clocks as any other lower ASIC card but at a lower voltage.  With the Kingpin, the more volts is meaningless at ambient temps (requires heavy duty sub zero cooling) so the higher ASIC card can achieve better clocks on lower volts, therefore the 'potential' for better OC is there.  So if the Kingpin starts to barf out at 1.21volts at ambient temps, the card that hits 1550Mhz on 1.16v has a little more headroom than the card hitting 1.21v at 1550Mhz.

That's the idea.  Kepler was different but Maxwell isn't a friend of voltage unless it's really cold.


----------



## Devon68 (Aug 10, 2015)

This is the ASIC quality of my MSI HD 7850. But I wont be overclocking.


----------



## Sasqui (Aug 10, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> But I wont be overclocking.



You're a bad, bad person.  lol

I found the video quite good.  Never had a clue what ASIC quality was in the first place...


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 10, 2015)

I've found this tool be pretty accurate with my experience with the 780's and my old 570s (i had three of them) - the higher ASICs reported by GPU-z did clock noticeably better.


----------



## By-tor (Aug 10, 2015)

Where do you run this test from?

Using GPU-Z 0.8.5


----------



## qubit (Aug 10, 2015)

Toothless said:


> Posted this video in the ASIC thread already, but probably is a good idea to make a new thread so others can see.


Sorry man, I didn't know. 



By-tor said:


> Where do you run this test from?
> 
> Using GPU-Z 0.8.5



Click the little graphics card icon at the top left and look down the menu. It's third from the bottom and titled "Read ASIC quality..."


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 10, 2015)

Devon68 said:


> This is the ASIC quality of my MSI HD 7850. But I wont be overclocking.




thats sweet...MY 7870 isnt too bad either, not as high as yours, but it clocks well(IME/O the 78xx's OC/ASIC very well).but it doesnt like Win10 OC'd or Vice Versa


----------



## By-tor (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks qubit

Don't know if this is good or bad , but here's mine...


----------



## rtwjunkie (Aug 10, 2015)

This was a great video!  I guess it gives credence to how cool my reference 780 runs.  I remember a time people told me it wasn't possible because W1zzard's review had the reference card running hotter.


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 11, 2015)

Please post screenies in the original ASICS thread, I appreciate the Op's purpose with this thread and I don't think that was for people to post and re-post their screen shots, thanks.


----------

